# JRCA Kansai Spring 2009



## Bob (Apr 15, 2009)

JRCA Kansai Spring 2009 on May 30, 2009 in Amagasaki, Japan
April 14, 2009 - 19:17 — Bob Burton
The JRCA Kansai Spring 2009 will take place on May 30, 2009 in Amagasaki, Japan. Check out the JRCA Kansai Spring 2009 website for more information and registration.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=JRCAKansaiSpring2009

http://dp17080883.lolipop.jp/main/modules/xhnewbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=82&viewmode=thread


----------

